# exhaust heatshield/manifold removal



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Anybody got any "tricks" to remove the heatshield and exhaust manifold without purging the A/c system? Would be nice to get the heatshield off before I tried and unbolt the manifold, egr tubing etc. Ran out of daylight tonight, but removed the heatshield bolts thinking I could pop the heatshield right off, and whola, the AC line does not allow it. Need about 1/2 of a inch more clearance, and I wasnt gonna try to force anything in a hurry while running out of daylight. I spent about 10 min, trying various lifting, turning, etc to remove the heat shield, and it keeps getting hung on the dipstick case and the A/C line.
Just wondered if anyone found a easier way, since I am sure alot have replaced their manifolds due to them cracking. This is a 97 hardbody 4x4 BTW. 
Suggestions would be appreciated, and trying not to ruin the shield in removal. 
Thanks


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

You can loosen/detach the a/c compressor off the block without opening up the system, just secure it to keep from over stressing the a/c lines.....


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

I got mine off without purging the A/C just un-bolted the A/C line for movement... I need to look at the heat shield again tonight to remember the process cause I had cut the heat shield with tin snips to get it off but I can't recall why I had to cut it. I'll reply again tomorrow with what I did, if you haven't already got yours removed.


----------



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Removed the 4 A/C compressor mounting bolts, suspended with a wire, and that allowed enough room to remove the heatshield and manifold.

Now I just have to deal with a exhaust leak. First I thought it was just the EGR tube in the manifold-it didnt get tightened up all the way. So replaced the exhaust gasket again, and made sure the EGR tube was tight this time, and its better but still have the infamous tick tick tick exhaust leak sound. Yep I am sure its the exhaust, never made lifter noise before. Chain rattle yes, lifter no. 
Its a brand new manifold, and used fel pro gasket from local parts store, but not impressed with the results of the fel pro gasket. Never had problems with any cars I have owned over the years when you replace the exhaust gasket till this one. I guess third time is the charm...
Found this gasket on ebay, and might buy it instead of those cheap fiber gaskets. Its for a 90 240sx, but its the same engine ka24e, and looks the exact as what I have been trying. 240sx SOHC KA24E Exhaust Manifold Gasket MLS Turbo: eBay Motors (item 290463109407 end time Sep-10-10 08:35:36 PDT)

Its a stanless gasket with crush rings. That should seal I would think...
Gonna try that one I think unless someone else can recommend something else?
Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

oem gskts are about $5 online....


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

After looking at it again I remember why I cut my heat shield... it was that hole at the bottom that the o2 sen pokes through. I cut the bottom half of the hole and lifted the heat shield off without removing the o2 sen. I had to do this because the o2 sen was stuck and shield would not let me get a wrench on it to replace it. lol I didn't do anything with the A/C compressor, just un-bolted the lines going to it from the inside fender area, cut the bottom the shield and worked it out. I'm sure that when I go to do my manifold gasket I will have to do it like you did but I am trying to hold out cause I have a fear that the manifold bolts are going to break off and not unscrew. That's what happen on my last Nissan. :balls:


----------

